# Any way to make feathers grow faster?



## s.w.eden (Aug 16, 2008)

A couple days ago I found a feral pigeon... she can't fly. Her left wing is completely missing the longest feathers, but she otherwise doesn't really have any sign of injury, nothing broken, etc... Took her to the vet, he agreed that she actually seems really healthy aside from the missing feathers and a pretty bad lice infestation (but not really severe enough to cause the missing feathers, especially just on one side - she was probably nabbed by a cat or something).

So... is there any supplement or something of the sort I can give her to make her feathers grow faster? Because as it is it looks like she may be here awhile, which I really don't think she'd enjoy (she doesn't like me or my dog all that much  ... other pigeons I've rescued have been more sociable/trusting, but she's not taking well to the cage/human handling her routine), so I'd like to get her out as soon as possible. Any suggestions?

Also, if you know of anywhere in San Francisco that sells de-lousing powder, let me know... coz I went to like 3 pet stores today and non of them had it.

Thanks!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi S.W.,



I do not know of anything which can speed up growing Feathers...other than, good diet and general health and exercise would see them grow as fast a they can grow, anyway.


As for the 'Lice', do you know for sure what you were seeing are in fact Lice? Not 'Mites'? - and, or, if so, what kind of Lice they were?



Phil
l v


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

petsmart (but not petco) carries Scalex which is what i've used before

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751572


link to petsmarts in San Fran:
http://stores.petsmart.com/petsmart...en&design=default&place=san+francisco&x=0&y=0


----------



## s.w.eden (Aug 16, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> As for the 'Lice', do you know for sure what you were seeing are in fact Lice? Not 'Mites'? - and, or, if so, what kind of Lice they were?


Yeah, they're definitely lice. Not motivated enough to look up the exact suborder, but they're definitely lice (long, thin bodies) and not mites.



gingerpoo said:


> petsmart (but not petco) carries Scalex which is what i've used before
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751572
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried Petco and they had nothing. A few others, too... nada. Ugh. Thank you... I was afraid of having to go to Petsmart (  @ going to Daly City), but if they def have it, then will do!

Thankyou to both, and anyone else who may respond.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this pigeon.

You can use a regular mite/lice spray for parakeets if that is all the birds has.

I would give the bird a garlic softgel capsule a day, down the throat, as it will help with plumage as well as do wonders for immune system and even help rid the bird of some unwanted parasites.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can also safely use the 5% Sevin dust that is sold in garden departments to rid plants of aphids and other insects. Just take care not to get any in the eyes, nostrils, or mouth, and be sure to get under the wings and around the vent area.

Terry


----------



## s.w.eden (Aug 16, 2008)

I ended up just getting the spray, as even Petsmart didn't have any powder stocked (they had a tag for it, but nothing there... ugh). Later tonight I'll have someone to help me, as it seems I'll need 3 hands for this, so we'll see how it goes.

And thankyou for the garlic capsule suggestion. Also, I read somewhere that vitamin E is helpful... any opinions on the matter? 

Thanks!


----------

